# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  سلسلة هواتف Oppo Find X2 Series بدأت بتلقي تحديث Android 11 التجريبي

## mohamed73

قامت شركة جوجل بإصدار النسخة التجريبية العامة من نظام Android 11 في  وقت سابق من هذا الشهر، وقد بدأ هذا التحديث التجريبي الجديد بالفعل يشق  طريقه ببطء إلى هواتف المزيد من الشركات المصنعة. وكما وعدتنا بالفعل، فقد  بدأت شركة Oppo اليوم بإصدار تحديث Android 11 التجريبي لتشكيلة Oppo Find  X2 Series.
 هذا التحديث التجريبي الجديد سيصل عبر الهواء لملاك تشكيلة Oppo Find X2  Series المشاركين في البرنامج التجريبي للشركة، وسيكون متاحًا أيضًا  للتحميل للمتبنين الأوائل من الموقع الرسمي لشركة Oppo المخصص للمطورين.
 على عكس النسخة التجريبية العامة الأولى من نظام Android 11 التي  أطلقتها شركة جوجل قبل أسبوعين بعد مجموعة من إصدارات المطورين السابقة،  يبدو أن تحديث Android 11 التجريبي لتشكيلة Oppo Find X2 Series يُعتبر أقل  ملاءمة للإستخدام اليومي. الشركة نفسها أشارت إلى بعض المشاكل الموجودة في  هذا التحديث التجريبي. 
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك، هناك أيضًا بعض المشاكل على مستوى إستقرار النظام،  وبعض التطبيقات التي لا تعمل كما هو متوقع، وسيتم مسح جميع بياناتك أثناء  تثبيت Android 11 التجريبي. دعونًا، لا ننسى إمكانية تعرض هاتفك للتلف لأن  عملية التثبيت ليست سلسة مثل تثبيت الإصدار التجريبي الأول من جوجل على  هواتف Google Pixel المؤهلة.

----------

